# Transfer file from rig to rig



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 4, 2008)

Hey guys.

iam wondering if there is a better and much quicker way to transfer large files from my system to my brothers system? Iam talking about 10gigs of data. Instead of using the net to transfer the stuff...it would take way to long! 

What do I need in order to be able to do that??? Would there be some sort of cable I coudl buy that can be connected to my system and my brothers system and we could transfer files that way???? thanks.


----------



## ghost101 (Jan 4, 2008)

You can use a crossover ethernet cable.

Probably best to just use an external hard drive or remove internal the hard drive and plug it into his.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Ghost!

Can you give me a little info about the Crossover ethernet cable?? I know nothing about these! how do they work?


----------



## kwchang007 (Jan 4, 2008)

Irish_PXzyan said:


> Thanks Ghost!
> 
> Can you give me a little info about the Crossover ethernet cable?? I know nothing about these! how do they work?



It's an ethernet cable that you plug into both computers and then share the files you wanna move and copy and paste.  Just make sure it's crossover and not just straight.


----------



## EnglishLion (Jan 4, 2008)

I'd go for the physically transfer the hard drive, then copy data.  Finally returning the drive to where it came.  This is the faster transfer rate.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 4, 2008)

Thats true but I could'nt be bothered doing that  
I prefer the ethernet way! I guess I will have to check for one and perhaps buy it  thanks for the advice.


----------



## Kreij (Jan 9, 2008)

Xover cables can be a pain in the butt to get working on some systems.
I would just get a small External USB drive and copy the data to it, and then to the remote system.
You can get a 100GB USB drive for less than $100. They are not super fast, but after you are done you have another place to store anything you want to backup also.


----------



## imperialreign (Jan 9, 2008)

IIRC, (someone please correct me if I'm wrong on this one, I can't remember if this could damage your system) you can use a firewire cable if both rigs have a firewire connector - either on the mobo or through a front panel connector.

As far as I know, though, a USB connection will *not* work, and could potentially damage one or both motherboards.


----------



## Dr. Spankenstein (Jan 9, 2008)

Or if you had two regular ethernet cables and a router, you could share that way/


----------



## Kreij (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes, you can do a firewire connection. just remember to get the firewire patch for XP (if you are using XP) or it will run at S100 (the slowest firewire speed).

In order to make all firewire devices work with XP out of the box, microsoft chose to set the default firewire speed at S100 so everthing would work. This, of course, hamstrung anyone with S200 - S800. There is a patch available to fix this, and yes firewire 800 is screaming fast. I am not sure if they ever included it in a regular update, but I don't think so.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 9, 2008)

I think we will just hook up both HDD together and transfer the data that way.
Saves money and its easy enough to do


----------



## Namslas90 (Jan 9, 2008)

You can also use a USB easy tranfer cable, Mine cost $20.  They also come labled as Vista Transfer cables but cost around $60.

The easiest/cheapest way is to just install the HDD into another rig and transfer the files directly.  Caution, if the rig you put it in is a HP/Compact (some other OEM"S also), the system may adopt the HDD and convert it to the HP/compact boot manager system.  this may give you some trouble when returning it to your rig due to changes in the MBR.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 9, 2008)

hmmmm...i really dont have any more cash to spare!! i am forced to use the hdd


----------



## a111087 (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm using cable, you can also play lan with it 
we also have wifi set up, but lan transfers MUCH faster if you got a good ethernet cable


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 9, 2008)

If I had the spare cash..I would go for it 

Perhaps in the near future


----------



## panchoman (Jan 9, 2008)

if you've got a router, you can set up a vpm network via the router between the two comps or set up filezilla and make one the client, the other the server and transfer files that way.


----------



## Irish_PXzyan (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes we do have a router. what is a vpm network????? and how can I do this?


----------

